# [Gnome] Affichage caractères pas joli bouh !!

## sun_cracker

Bonjour à tous,

après bien des péripéties, j'ai réussi à installer Gentoo, Gnome, Mozilla Firefox et Splash ! Yes   :Cool: 

Le problème que j'ai maintenant (pour ne pas changer roll) , c'est que l'affichage des caractères dans Gnome (et bien sûr dans Firefox)  ne sont pas joli.

On dirait que c'est baveux, que les caractères ne sont pas nets ! Pourtant ma résolution est bien réglée en 1680x1050 @60 Hz

Cela devient fatiguant de lire sur l'écran.

Si quelqu'un avait une idée , ce serait cool avant que je ne sois aveugle !    :Mr. Green:   lol !!

Sun

----------

## geekounet

Salut, si tu parle de l'antialiasing, t'as bien activé le use truetype ?

Et sinon, peux-tu faire un screenshot du problème qu'on voit mieux de ce qu'il s'agit ?  :Smile: 

----------

## sun_cracker

 *Quote:*   

> [quote="geekounet"]Salut, si tu parle de l'antialiasing, t'as bien activé le use truetype ?

 

Je viens de vérifier dans mon fichier make.conf, je n'ai pas mis dedans truetype !

Que dois je faire ? Dois je recompiler tout avec ce flag ?

Quelle commande me préconises tu ?  (cela risque de me prendre un temps dingue !!) 

 *Quote:*   

> Et sinon, peux-tu faire un screenshot du problème qu'on voit mieux de ce qu'il s'agit ? 

 

Voici un screenshot, en espérant que cela puisse t'aider !

[url]

[IMG]http://img507.imageshack.us/img507/3980/gentooaa7.th.png[/IMG][/url]

Déjà merci pour ta réponse   :Very Happy: 

Sun

----------

## razer

Tes polices de gnome ont l'aire d'être parfaitement lissées, c'est au niveau de Firefox que le bas blesse. 

Donne les USES de ce dernier

----------

## geekounet

Pour virer les fontes pixmap, j'ai ma ptite manip dans le /etc/fonts/local.conf (ou ~/.fonts.conf) :

```
<?xml version="1.0"?>

<!DOCTYPE fontconfig SYSTEM "fonts.dtd">

<fontconfig>

  <edit name="antialias" mode="assign">

    <bool>true</bool>

  </edit>

  <alias>

    <family>serif</family>

    <prefer>

      <family>DejaVu Serif</family>

      <family>VL Gothic</family>

    </prefer>

  </alias>

  <alias>

    <family>sans-serif</family>

    <prefer>

      <family>DejaVu Sans</family>

      <family>VL Gothic</family>

    </prefer>

  </alias>

  <alias>

    <family>monospace</family>

    <prefer>

      <family>DejaVu Sans Mono</family>

      <family>VL Gothic</family>

    </prefer>

  </alias>

  <match target="pattern">

    <test qual="any" name="family">

      <string>Helvetica</string>

    </test>

    <edit name="family" mode="assign">

      <string>DejaVu Sans</string>

    </edit>

  </match>

  <match target="pattern">

    <test qual="any" name="family">

      <string>Times</string>

    </test>

    <edit name="family" mode="assign">

      <string>DejaVu Serif</string>

    </edit>

  </match>

  <match target="pattern">

    <test qual="any" name="family">

      <string>Courier</string>

    </test>

    <edit name="family" mode="assign">

      <string>DejaVu Sans Mono</string>

    </edit>

  </match>

</fontconfig>
```

Enjoy  :Wink: 

----------

## sun_cracker

Je ne suis pas sur d'avoir tout compris (je suis débutant sous Gentoo   :Confused:  )

J'ai donc cree un fichier /etc/fonts/local.conf et j'ai fais un copier/coller de ce que tu as mis à  l'écran.

Ensuite je dois relancer Gentoo et tout sera réglé ? Je viens d'essayer mais sans résultat   :Shocked: 

Merci !

SunLast edited by sun_cracker on Wed Jun 13, 2007 9:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## geekounet

 *sun_cracker wrote:*   

> Je ne suis pas sÃ»r d'avoir tout compris (je suis dÃ©butant sous Gentoo   )
> 
> J'ai donc crÃ©e un fichier /etc/fonts/local.conf et j'ai fais un copier/coller de ce que tu as mis Ã  l'Ã©cran.
> 
> Ensuite je dois relancer Gentoo et tout sera rÃ©glÃ© ? Je viens d'essayer mais sans rÃ©sultat  
> ...

 

Pas besoin de rebooter, suffit juste de redémarrer les applications concernées (et qui utilisent fontconfig), et encore je ne suis pas sûr que ça soit nécessaire.

Si tu reprend mon exemple, il faut que t'ai installé les fontes media-fonts/dejavu. C'est le cas ?

----------

## sun_cracker

 *Quote:*   

> Pas besoin de rebooter, suffit juste de redémarrer les applications concernées (et qui utilisent fontconfig), et encore je ne suis pas sûr que ça soit nécessaire.
> 
> Si tu reprend mon exemple, il faut que t'ai installé les fontes media-fonts/dejavu. C'est le cas ?

 

Je viens d'installer  media-fonts/dejavu , et j'ai même rebooter mais je ne vois pas de changement. 

Je dois choisir une autre fonte dans Gnome via Menu System/Preferences/Font ?

Merci   :Rolling Eyes: 

Sun

----------

## geekounet

 *sun_cracker wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Pas besoin de rebooter, suffit juste de redémarrer les applications concernées (et qui utilisent fontconfig), et encore je ne suis pas sûr que ça soit nécessaire.
> 
> Si tu reprend mon exemple, il faut que t'ai installé les fontes media-fonts/dejavu. C'est le cas ? 
> 
> Je viens d'installer  media-fonts/dejavu , et j'ai même rebooter mais je ne vois pas de changement. 
> ...

 

Encore une fois, rebooter ne sert à rien, pas la peine d'esssayer, c'est juste un mauvais réflexe windowsien à perdre  :Smile: 

Changer les fontes de Gnome n'aura pas d'influence sur Firefox. Tente de changer les fontes par défaut dans les préférences de Firefox, met les sur la famille DejaVu par exemple  :Smile: 

----------

## davidou2a

au pire change les polices directement dans les options de firefox contre d'autres polices a chasse fixe  :Wink: 

----------

## sun_cracker

 *Quote:*   

> Encore une fois, rebooter ne sert à rien, pas la peine d'esssayer, c'est juste un mauvais réflexe windowsien à perdre 
> 
> Changer les fontes de Gnome n'aura pas d'influence sur Firefox. Tente de changer les fontes par défaut dans les préférences de Firefox, met les sur la famille DejaVu par exemple 

 

Ok ! Effectivement j'ai toujours de nombreux réflèxes windaubien   :Very Happy: 

Je viens de  changer la fonte vers DejaVu dans les préférences de Firefox mais cela ne résoud malheureusement pas le problème.

J'ai beau changer de fonte, je ne vois pas de réelles améliorations.   :Sad: 

J'ai l'impression que le problème est ailleurs :car je trouve l'affichage dans Gnome lui-même baveux ?:

Sun

P.S. : j'ai fait un emerge --newuse gnome en ayant rajouté dans mon fichier make.conf l'option truetype mais apparement rien n'y fait !

----------

## Mickael

Salut, pour résoudre ton problème regarde ceci :

Font Rendering

----------

## geekounet

 *sun_cracker wrote:*   

> 
> 
> J'ai l'impression que le problème est ailleurs :car je trouve l'affichage dans Gnome lui-même baveux ?:

 

Tes fontes Gnome ont pourtant l'air d'être bien lissées. Peut-être faut-il jouer le hinting pour trouver celui qui ira le mieux avec ton écran si tu as un lcd.

Ou alors, peut-être justement qu'au contraire tu cherches des fontes pixélisées et que c'est les fontes lissées que tu trouves "baveuses" ?

----------

## _Seth_

Est ce que tu as jeté un coup d'oeil à ce topic ? La pixelisation semble plus marquée que sur le tien. C'est vrai que les screenshots adoucisse les images.

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Tes fontes Gnome ont pourtant l'air d'être bien lissées. Peut-être faut-il jouer le hinting pour trouver celui qui ira le mieux avec ton écran si tu as un lcd.
> 
> Ou alors, peut-être justement qu'au contraire tu cherches des fontes pixélisées et que c'est les fontes lissées que tu trouves "baveuses" ?

 

Je suis d'accord avec toi geekounet, peut être ne parle-t'on pas de la même chose, tout simplement   :Razz: 

----------

## Temet

+1!

Faut se méfier des LCD.

Tu peux avoir un rendu dégueu des fontes et quand tu fais un screenshot, elles sont nickels! Le screenshot représente souvent mal ce qu'on voit avec un LCD.

----------

## razer

 *Temet wrote:*   

> +1!
> 
> Faut se méfier des LCD.
> 
> Tu peux avoir un rendu dégueu des fontes et quand tu fais un screenshot, elles sont nickels! Le screenshot représente souvent mal ce qu'on voit avec un LCD.

 

Surtout quand il est configuré en dessous de sa résolution nominale. Je me demande d'ailleurs si le problème de sun_cracker ne provient pas de çà...

----------

## Temet

Il est en 1680x1050 @60 Hz, c'est ma résolution native sur mon 20" wide.

----------

## sun_cracker

Merci à tous, j'ai suivi les diffèrents tutoriaux que vous m'avez indiqué.

Mais rien n'y fait !

J'ai les yeux explosés et j'ai pas l'impression que cela a servi à qqch   :Crying or Very sad: 

Voici mon fichier xorg.conf (si cela peut aider ?)

Mon écran est bien un LCD 20 pouces , résolution 1680x1050@ 60 Hz Viewsonic VX2025wm

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Section "ServerLayout"
> 
> 	Identifier     "Simple Layout"
> ...

 

Voici également un screenshot du "Configuration editor" :

[url][IMG]http://img73.imageshack.us/img73/2828/screenshotlm0.th.png[/IMG][/url]  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Smile: )Last edited by sun_cracker on Thu Jun 14, 2007 11:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## geekounet

Tu devrais mettre ton xorg.conf entre [ quote ][ /quote ] et le débarrasser des commentaires, ça sera plus lisible  :Smile: 

Ce paramètre rgba_order (je sais pas à quoi ça correspond dans le panneau de conf de gnome), t'as essayé toutes ses valeurs ?

----------

## sun_cracker

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Tu devrais mettre ton xorg.conf entre [ quote ][ /quote ] et le débarrasser des commentaires, ça sera plus lisible 

 

Vlà chef   :Wink:  , c'est vrai que c'est plus clair !

 *Quote:*   

> Ce paramètre rgba_order (je sais pas à quoi ça correspond dans le panneau de conf de gnome), t'as essayé toutes ses valeurs ?

 

C'est pour les LCD (seulement utilisé quand l'antialiasing est mis sur rgba, cela concerne [/quote]les sous pixels), si j'essaye les autres options les caractères deviennent plus gras.

----------

## SanKuKai

Salut.

Il est apparemment possible d'améliorer le rendu des fontes avec une version (très) récente de media-libs/freetype, x11-libs/libXft et x11-libs/cairo.

Le wiki qui détaille la procédure est ici et le thread de la personne à l'origine de ceci est là.

Tu peux toujours essayer ça.   :Wink: 

----------

## Mickael

j'ai l'impression de parler dans le vide.....

----------

## SanKuKai

 :Embarassed:   Ouh pinaise !   :Embarassed: 

Je suis vraiment désolé.

Bon bah il ne faudra pas faire attention à mes posts du vendredi non plus dorénavant...   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Desintegr

Pour Firefox, essaye de décocher la case : « Permettre aux pages de choisir leurs propres polices au lieu de celles choisies ci-dessus » dans les options de configuration des polices.

----------

## sun_cracker

J'ai également essayé le wiki comme plusieurs personnes me l'ont proposé , mais cela ne change pas grand chose, j'ai également modifié le fichier local.conf comme signalé dans le wiki

J'ai essayé ce tuto : http://wiki.gentoo-xeffects.org/Font_Rendering

J'ai également essayé tout ce que vous m'avez conseillé mais rien ne semble vraiment y faire !

J'ai également modifié mon etc/fonts/local.conf comme suivant le wiki :

 *Quote:*   

> <?xml version="1.0"?>
> 
> <!DOCTYPE fontconfig SYSTEM "fonts.dtd">
> 
> <fontconfig>
> ...

 

J'ai toujours cette désagréable impression de manque de netteté par rapport à Windaube.

Ce qui me gène c'est comme si on écrivait à l'encre sur l'écran et que cela bave un peu (très légèrement mais l'oeil est sensible) , aussi un peu de crénelage 

Je suis fatigué, je vais rebooter en Windaube, pour sauver l'oeil qui me reste   :Shocked: 

D'autres idées ?   :Idea: 

Merci

Sun

----------

## _Seth_

Ton problème vient peut être de quelque chose de plus profond : soit de X, soit du driver de ta CG...

J'ai une nvidia mais peut être cela t'aidera quand même. Dans le xorg.conf pour la CG, j'ai mis :

```
Section "Device"

    Identifier  "carte_graphique"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    Option      "UseEDID"       "false"

    Option      "UseEdidFreqs"  "false"

EndSection

```

Peut être les freqs de ton écran sont mal détectées ? Jetes un coup d'oeil dans le manuel de ton driver pour voir l'équivalent des "UseEDID" et "UseEdidFreqs". Si je ne les désactive pas, la taille et les freqs de mon écran sont mal reconnues et les valeurs de l'EDID sont prioritaires sur les valeurs que tu donnes dans la section display de ton xorg.conf.

Sinon, tu peux peut être essayer un autre driver (faut demander aux pro-ATI), juste pour voir si ça change quelque chose. Bon courage.

----------

## _Seth_

sun_cracker : je me demande si je ne tiens pas la solution de ton problème, ou plutôt la cause car si ce que j'ai trouvé est bien la cause de ta gêne, il n'y a pas de solution, même pas celle d'acheter un mac   :Laughing: 

Je m'explique, je suis tombé sur cette série d'article de Coding Horror dans laquelle Jeff Atwood explique les différences des politiques d'affichage des fontes de Microsoft et d'Apple :

What's Wrong With Apple's Font Rendering?

Font Rendering: Respecting The Pixel Grid

Where Are The High Resolution Displays?

Pour faire court (ou pour ceux qui ne maitrisent pas la langue de Bill Gates ou de Steve Jobs   :Cool:   ), Jeff Atwood explique que les fontes sur Mac sont plus floues, moins précises que le rendu des même fontes sur Windows. Ceci aurait pour origine le choix suivant : faut-il afficher les fontes en respectant au mieux la typographie des designers ou au contraire prendre des libertés avec les fontes pour les afficher au mieux sur la grille de pixel ? Apple a choisi de respecter le boulot des designers et Microsoft a préféré se caler sur la grille de pixel au prix de quelques distorsions. L'idée étant que ce problème n'en sera plus un quand les moniteurs afficheront des résolutions plus importantes. Dans son dernier article, Jeff Atwood explique pourquoi il pense que ce n'est pas prêt d'arriver à court terme. Après une petite recherche sur le net, il semble que GNU/Linux soit plus proche de Apple que de Microsoft pour le choix du moteur de rendu des fontes.

Donc, sun_cracker je pense que tu auras du mal à trouver ton bonheur si tu apprécies le rendu Windows, je ne crois pas qu'il existe de solution. Désolé.

EDIT: Tu peux peut-être trouver ton bonheur ici mais au prix d'un peu de patience et de nombreux tests.

----------

## Desintegr

Juste pour savoir, as-tu activé ClearType sous Windows ?

----------

## sun_cracker

Salut Seth   :Exclamation: 

Merci pour tes recherches   :Idea:  , je vais potasser tout cela (dès que j'ai un peu de temps) et si j'arrive à avoir  un amélioration quelconque , je le signalerai !

Sun

----------

## sun_cracker

 *Desintegr wrote:*   

> Juste pour savoir, as-tu activé ClearType sous Windows ?

 

Salut Desintegr   :Exclamation: 

je ne sais pas ou se trouve cette option   :Exclamation:   (C'est peut être activé sans que je le sache!)

----------

## Desintegr

Sous Windows XP, ce n'est pas activé par défaut.

Et fais un test avec ClearType activé et sans.

Ca se trouve là :

http://pix.nofrag.com/24/51/a2f3ec513e9497fc97e4d08e0820.jpeg

Si ClearType n'est pas activé chez toi, je comprends alors pourquoi sous Linux ça te parait très « flou ».

Personnellement, les polices sous Windows sans ClearType avec un écran LCD, je trouve ça horrible.

Si tu veux un affichage similaire sous Linux, il suffit de désactiver l'antialiasing.

Tu peux aussi essayer aussi de régler la netteté de ton écran.

----------

## sun_cracker

 *Quote:*   

> Si ClearType n'est pas activé chez toi, je comprends alors pourquoi sous Linux ça te parait très « flou ».

 

Salut Desintegr !

je viens effectivement de vérifier dans Windows, Cleartype n'est pas activé chez moi !!

Je viens de l'activer pour tester , et je trouve que c'est moins net avec Cleartype activé   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation: 

J'ai l'impression que cela ressemble maintenant à mon affichage sous Linux, càd que les caractères sont "plus gras", moins "fins". 

 *Quote:*   

> Personnellement, les polices sous Windows sans ClearType avec un écran LCD, je trouve ça horrible.

 

C'est marrant car moi je trouve que c'est l'inverse ! Ma vue doit être pourrie   :Shocked:   et cela a du s'aggraver sous Windows sans le Cleartype activé   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation: 

 *Quote:*   

> Si tu veux un affichage similaire sous Linux, il suffit de désactiver l'antialiasing.

 

Je vais donc essayer de désactiver l'antialiasing sous Linux pour voir si cela se rapproche de ce que je préfère

Sun

----------

## Desintegr

Si tu as un écran CRT, c'est normal que ClearType donne un affichage très baveux.

Mais si tu as un écran LCD, normalement ClearType devrait donner un très joli rendu, à mon goût.

Tu peux aussi essayer de jouer avec les options de ton écran et régler la netteté. Le changement peut-être radical : très flou à très net.

Sinon je viens de faire un petit test

J'ai installé la police Tahoma (celle utilisé par défaut sous Windows) et j'ai désactivé l'antialiasing.

J'obtiens un résultat identique, je pense, à celui de sous Windows avec ClearType désactivé :

http://pix.nofrag.com/50/54/c6a14b8192acb34c9d9f2cc840c9.jpeg

(ne tiens pas compte la police de la barre de titre, il fallait que je relance ma session pour que les changements soient totalement pris en compte)

----------

## sun_cracker

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Mais si tu as un écran LCD, normalement ClearType devrait donner un très joli rendu, à mon goût.

 

Pourtant j'ai un écran LCD et je trouve que cela ne rend pas bien (à mon avis c'est du à une question d'habitude)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Tu peux aussi essayer de jouer avec les options de ton écran et régler la netteté. Le changement peut-être radical : très flou à très net.

 

J'ai chercher dans le menu de mon écran LCD, mais je n'ai pas vu d'option pour la netteté (j'ai luminosité, contraste, t° de couleur)

 *Quote:*   

> J'obtiens un résultat identique, je pense, à celui de sous Windows avec ClearType désactivé :
> 
> http://pix.nofrag.com/50/54/c6a14b8192acb34c9d9f2cc840c9.jpeg

 

Cela ressemble totalement à ce que je préfère (je vais devoir me faire une greffe d'oeil si cela continue   :Rolling Eyes: 

Je préfère sans ClearType activé.

----------

## _Seth_

 *sun_cracker wrote:*   

> Pourtant j'ai un écran LCD et je trouve que cela ne rend pas bien (à mon avis c'est du à une question d'habitude)

 

C'est tout à fait ça et même sans parler d'habituation, c'est simplement une question de goût. 

Heureux, que tu trouves un dénouement à ton histoire  :Wink: 

----------

